# 17 weeks and no bump and not 'feeling' pregnant!



## Lolly W

I'm really hoping that there's someone out there who has felt or is feeling similar to me! This is my first baby and I'm so worried, after two early missed miscarriges, that something has gone wrong. 

I have not felt at all 'pregnant' throughout this pregnancy but know everything was ok as 12 week scan went well. I now have another 3 weeks to wait for our anomaly scan and I'm just convinced something has happened.

I don't have a baby bump at all - just a bit podgy around the waist, bum and thighs. I don't have any symptoms whatsoever and I certainly haven't felt any movement.

Please can someone share their experiences?


----------



## charli87

hey i wouldnt worry too much :hugs:
Im over 19wks now and have only just started to feel very slight movements. Everyone grows at different rates, i only started showing a proper bump over the past week rather than looking fat lol, some women are lucky they get a bump straight away some dont. I have a woman at work who is 25weeks and yet im bigger...i have no idea how lol!
So dont worry everything will be fine. If your really worried about movement go to the doc and ask to hear the heartbeat, did u hear it at your 16wk check?

x


----------



## lil-star

I could have written this post! I was fine until I saw a photo of a friend who was 18 weeks yesterday and she had a gorgeous bump! The usual everyone develops different doesn't help when you want to throw a tantrum saying I want my bump now!!


----------



## Kirst264

Please try not to worry, i'm sure everything is absolutely fine :hugs: normally with a first baby it takes longer to show. I never felt kicking or that until around 19 weeks, some people don't feel it until later. If you're really worried ask your MW to have a listen for the heartbeat just to give you some reassurance x


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm the same, abit fatter, but not a real bump, feel fine and no movements felt yet, I was starting to worry too. So I got myself a doppler, it was a spare of the moment thing but I've been so happy since I got it, I've been able to listen to babies heartbeat, but not only that can hear it moving around and it kicks the doppler...I get the impression baby doesn't like it. Last night we gave it a go and my fiance spoke to it and he reckons it kicked, so he tried again and again a little bang against the doppler. Might have been coinsidence, which is likely cos I didnt think they can hear anything outside the womb at the moment, but its a nice thought that baby is responding to daddys voice.

So dont worry, you aren't alone, I still worry at times, but not feeling or looking pregnant is perfectly normal.

Its my first too, and most of us dont tend to grow very quickly when its the first.


----------



## Lolly W

Thanks both! 

Charli87 - My midwife just did my Down's blood test at my 16 week appointment and said that my next check would be 23 weeks. She didn't even check my blood pressure or my wee which I'd been carrying around all morning! I specifically asked her whether she could listen in as I was convinced something wasn't right and she point blank refused!

lil-star - I'm glad to not be the only one! Isn't it frustrating? I've just been looking through the November babies thread and they all seem to have lovely bumps. I'm still in my size 10 jeans and feel a fraud!


----------



## Lolly W

Cookie1979 said:


> I'm the same, abit fatter, but not a real bump, feel fine and no movements felt yet, I was starting to worry too. So I got myself a doppler, it was a spare of the moment thing but I've been so happy since I got it, I've been able to listen to babies heartbeat, but not only that can hear it moving around and it kicks the doppler...I get the impression baby doesn't like it. Last night we gave it a go and my fiance spoke to it and he reckons it kicked, so he tried again and again a little bang against the doppler. Might have been coinsidence, which is likely cos I didnt think they can hear anything outside the womb at the moment, but its a nice thought that baby is responding to daddys voice.
> 
> So dont worry, you aren't alone, I still worry at times, but not feeling or looking pregnant is perfectly normal.
> 
> Its my first too, and most of us dont tend to grow very quickly when its the first.

Which doppler did you get Cookie? I promised myself I wouldn't get one as I could get more worried if I couldn't find the heartbeat! Now I think it could be my only saviour - either that or paying for a private scan NOW!


----------



## lil-star

I got bloating early on and had to leave my jeans at 14 weeks. Lots of skirts now and I got maternity pair of jeans NOW I feel like a fraud :blush: but they are sooooo comfy. I can see people who know squinting at me to see if I'm actually telling the truth! When we get our bumps we will show them loud and proud lol:haha:


----------



## charli87

What?! thats shocking! i couldnt get in with my mw so had to see doc and he was great!! did blood pressure, urine, full check the lot lol and let me hear the heartbeat. iv always been back since with probs for my back and when i said i hadnt felt anything he checked the heartbeat again. so if your really worried id advise book to see your doc and explain and they should check the heartbeat for you, although id still say give it a couple of weeks for movements before you really worry. i know its hard as this is my first but as we dont know what to expect its hard to know ifits happening.
im sure everything is fine :hugs:

x


----------



## lil-star

BEcareful with the doppler I got the angelsounds spend 3 weeks making people listen to my crotch pulse, look up on youtube what it should sound like but I would recommend one (just not making people listen to your crotch, they get cross lol)


----------



## Lolly W

lil-star said:


> BEcareful with the doppler I got the angelsounds spend 3 weeks making people listen to my crotch pulse, look up on youtube what it should sound like but I would recommend one (just not making people listen to your crotch, they get cross lol)

That's funny!

I have a friend who is a midwife, who said she'll happily listen in for me, but she's away travelling until late July - how selfish is that? Ha!


----------



## Cookie1979

I got the Angelsounds doppler off ebay, hold on I'll find you the link:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Angel-s...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4aa2606323

Thats where I got it from. I was really scared I wouldn't find the heartbeat and it did take a while, sometimes it still does cos the baby seems to hide from it. I think thats why it kicks the doppler, probably thinks get that damn thing off me! For the price its not bad, its not as powerful as the midwifes one and the only downside is that you have to listen through headphones, so we cant listen together, have to find it then pass the headphones to my OH. Tried plugging it into my ipod speaker but the sound wasn't very good.

There are plenty of others around, I went for this one cos of the price and a couple of ladies on here said they had it and it was good. You can get ones that dont need earphones and that count the heartbeat but they are prob more expensive.

I'm happy with the angelsound one though, and particularly the price! :)


----------



## lozzy21

I agree with the doppler. I use mine every few days and it keeps me sane


----------



## ravenmel

I'm 17 weeks too and almost have no real bump. No morning, sickness no weight gain, I actually loss weight and no movement, so been worrying. I brought a fetal doppler so I know she's o.k in there, it's really helped but my mind at rest.


----------



## happigail

18 weeks here and feeling the same, not felt a thing. I reassure myself that if the worst had happened we'd SURELY have pains and bleeding, so I try to hold onto that. The transition period from first tri symptoms to feeling the baby move is AWFUL... especially when you read of ppl feeling the baby move at 14 weeks and all that, but its just as common to be later like us. My best friend has an 8 week old, she felt the first flutters at 21 weeks and only then started to show a little.

It has to be fine because SO many of us feel the same way.... a symptom in itself!


----------



## aob1013

It's all normal, and we have all been there. I have had a symptomless pregnancy too - we are the lucky ones ;)

You are still early on, and it's pretty normal not to show with your first until 6-7 months!

I still don't feel pregnant, and i'm 27 weeks!


----------



## mumtobrandon

I agree the doppler does keep you sane in between appointments. I am so glad I got mine, I was freaking out before and now if I have any doubts I just have a little listen, and lately, can find it every time. However, I haven't told my consultant or midwife because they think they are uneccasary-but personally, yours has been very unhelpful by REFUSING to listen for you-that's not nice at all. I have started to get regular movement now which has helped so much with my nerves, I hope you start feeling baby soon, I am lucky because my placenta is posterior so kicks are felt easier. x


----------



## stardust599

Hey

I have a doppler and have a listen every few days but I still freak out anyway - I just find other stuff to worry about instead lol. 95% of the time I can find the HB after a few mins of searching but the rest of the time it panics me and sometimes I wish I never got the bloody thing!

I'm 18+4 with NO BUMP at all!!! I'm small and really thin so I keep convincing myself that there can't be a proper size healthy beanie in there as there is literally no room for it! I have gained about half a stone though but it seems to be just on my chest lol. I also have a teeny pot belly - kind of like bloating at nights but definately no bump and in the morning my stomach is completely flat! Everyone keeps telling me it's normal but then you get the odd person who's like "You're tiny! Are you sure you're that far on?" and it really worries me!

I also haven't felt real movements yet, I have the odd flutters and popping but it could still be gas. My anomaly scan is 2 weeks tomorrow and I can't wait to relax.

Everyone is different, try not to compare yourself to others and if you are really worried pop in and see your GP - I went to see mine and she was brilliant, I eventually got signed off work with anxiety and stress and have felt much better and more on top of my emotions since I came back.

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Beebop11

Im 17 weeks one day aswell and I have had a gained a few pounds not many I am getting alittle more pudgier in my thighs and tummy but no bump whatsoever I am in the same boat as you are . 
I was actually going to make a post today because maybe somebody else is going threw the same thing .This is my first child aswell I had a bit of morning/ well mostly late evening sickness and thats the only way I feel pregnant Lol and now its going away.
Feel better soon


----------



## Carlyp1990

i think we all go through this stage hun, try not to worry. i started to feel movements at about 18weeks and i still dont really 'feel' pregnant even though i have a bump x


----------



## claire911

I was the same poppet! I still dont have much of a bump now but something is definitely occuring in there. I got a doppler (angelsounds one from ebay) when I was 15 weeks as I was going mad thinking nothing was actually happening! I cant recommend it highly enough.

You'll be just fine poppet. Like the other girls have said, we've all been there :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

I just wanted to give all you other ladies in the same boat as me some reassurance......

I got myself so worried abot the situation that we went for a private scan last night. They confirmed everything is absolutely fine and the baby is happy and healthy. As a bonus surprise they also confirmed we are having a little girl! We're over the moon. 

She explained that I don't have a bump as I'm so slim (wow, liked her a lot!) and the reason I haven't felt any movement is that the baby seems happy facing my back. Aparently kicks in your back can't be felt until later. 

It just goes to show that symptomless pregnancies can exist - if someone had told me last night, I wasn't pregnant and never had been, I would have believed them!

I'm so happy!!!!!! I may even buy my first baby item today in celebration!


----------



## Blah11

17 weeks is really early to get a bump. I didnt get a small one until I was over 25 weeks and even then you couldnt notice it unless i was naked. I never had many symptoms either.. wnjoy your pregnancy and try and not worry about things X


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations on team pink :happydance:

I have had a symptomless pregnancy .. we are the lucky ones ;) xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats on team pink!!! 

See all these posts just show that at this time for a first pregnancy it is perfectly normal not only to have not felt the baby yet, but also to not look pregnant. 

I'm sure once we are huge and uncomfortable, we will be wishing we are back to how we are now! :)


----------



## Lolly W

Cookie1979 said:


> Congrats on team pink!!!
> 
> See all these posts just show that at this time for a first pregnancy it is perfectly normal not only to have not felt the baby yet, but also to not look pregnant.
> 
> I'm sure once we are huge and uncomfortable, we will be wishing we are back to how we are now! :)

Agreed! My midwife actually said it will serve me right if I end up the size of a walrus all the complaining I've done about being small! I'm sure she was kidding but there could be some truth in it!


----------



## SammieJoX

i'm the same hun, im 17 weeks pregnant and ive got no bump im so skinny aswell it just comes and goes i think its more water then anything x


----------



## Jess TTC3

Lolly W said:


> I'm really hoping that there's someone out there who has felt or is feeling similar to me! This is my first baby and I'm so worried, after two early missed miscarriges, that something has gone wrong.
> 
> I have not felt at all 'pregnant' throughout this pregnancy but know everything was ok as 12 week scan went well. I now have another 3 weeks to wait for our anomaly scan and I'm just convinced something has happened.
> 
> I don't have a baby bump at all - just a bit podgy around the waist, bum and thighs. I don't have any symptoms whatsoever and I certainly haven't felt any movement.
> 
> Please can someone share their experiences?

With my 1st pregnancy even at almost full term I had a very compact neat stomach.. They say that with your first especially if your slim and had a flat'ish stomach prior it's harder for your muscles to stretch. My daughters Aunti did'nt show until around 6 months then boooom she went very round!!

As long as baby is fine I would'nt worry.. x


----------



## staceyful

Honestly it's creepy how similar your pregnancy sounds to mine! :huh: I'm also 17 weeks with my first baby after 2 miscarriages, and had no symptoms or movements whatsoever. I don't have a bump either, just looking flabby around my belly and still have 3 and a half weeks till my next scan! :growlmad: Honestly I don't know what I would do without my doppler, I don't feel pregnant but since I got it at 12 weeks I've picked up the baby's heartbeat straight away! Such a relief to know I'm not the only one feeling like this!! Congratulations on the gender news, atleast something good came from all of your worrying! :D xx


----------

